# Looking for photographers to join a once in-a-lifetime photo expedition to Antarctica



## polarphotos (Mar 29, 2011)

I am  leading a 28 day-long photographic expedition to the Antarctic Peninsula  on a sailboat. Of the original seven spaces, two are filled, so there  is still room for five photographers.
Departure from Ushuaia, Argentia: December 29, 2011   
Return to Ushuaia: January 25, 2012 
Cost: $12,950
For more details please go to the expedition website http://www.sailantarctica.com. 

This  unique voyage is tailored for amateur as well as professional  photographers. No sailing experience is required, however, the chosen  team members must have a passion for photography, an enthusiasm for  capturing the magic of the least explored continent on earth, the  resilience to endure crossings of the Drake Passage, and a deep desire  to experience a unique adventure on 'The White Continent'. This  expedition is not designed to be a trip for the weekend warrior or a  cruise with guaranteed smooth sailing - this expedition will be a true  adventure for the independent traveler. Our interest in photography and  wildlife observations will dictate our schedule. We will maximize our  time on shore at amazing locations. This photo expedition will be a  photographic highlight of a lifetime to one of the wildest edges on our  Earth.  

The length, commitment and remoteness of this expedition  requires participants to be in overall good health, mentally prepared  and to have a strong team spirit, as we will spend periods of time in  close quarters with each other. Our yacht is cozy but if you expect a  hair dryer and bathrobe in your cabin, this expedition may not be for  you.

The motivation for organizing the this photo expedition  stems from my own experience discovering Antarctica from a sailboat. In  the winter of 2007/2008, I was hired to be the photographer of an  international sailing expedition, and we spent over a month along the  Antarctic Peninsula retracing the first scientific journey to Antarctica  (the 'Belgica' expedition with De Gerlache, Amundsen and Dr. Cook).  During the same winter, I was able to cruise around the Antarctic  Peninsula on board the icebreaker Polar Star. Unlike being on a big  cruise ship, where everything has to be very scheduled and there is  little time for personal input, the intimacy of a small group on  sailboat gives a lot of flexibility and freedom for personal  exploration. I also believe that one really needs time in Antarctica to  really be able to absorb and capture the exquisite nature of the place.  After subtracting sea time, we will actually spend around three weeks in  Antarctica, and in all my research I couldn't find any other expedition  or photo tour that spends that much time in Antarctica. This created  the impetus for a photo expedition by a photographer for photographers.  Going to Antarctica takes a significant financial and time commitment,  but the journey is a trip of-a-lifetime. I would like to make this  experience possible for other photographers, so they too can return with  an amazing portfolio of landscape and wildlife images. Our journey has  been timed to coincide with the longest days of the austral summer, as  well as with the birth of the penguin chicks, a period of breathtaking  beauty and life.  

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

Laurent Dick, Juneau/Alaska
http://www.sailantarctica.com


----------

